# Nor Cal 3



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

NorCal3 Herf.

NorCal Herf is a northern California yearly event.
It has been a small Herf that brings the Fun to the Northern section of Cal.
It is hosted at the home of hbooker.
This year includes:
Food
(the hotest of the Hot food also)
Contests - A survivor smoke event, and others

Raffle
(prizes being donated by members and sponors)

Cigar Rolling - A "few" special one of a kind cigars will be awarded...

Poker tourney.....

(click link for calender info)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=75&day=2006-6-10&c=1


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

This weekend - If your in the area....


Come one by!


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh, man... that's halfway between the Sierra Nevada brewery and my mother-in-law's, or you could say between heaven and hell.  

:tpd:

Not going up there for a month, though.


----------

